# bicycle engine 80cc kit won't start



## lmt23 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi, I really need desperate help on starting the engine kit that I installed on my bicycle. I bought the kit from this site http://www.kingsmotorbikes.com/Engine_Kit1.htm
I even called the guy that I bought the kit from that didn't even help. I mixed 1 gallon of gas w/ 6.4 oz of 10W40 synthetic motorcycle oil as recommended to the seller. I put everything together correctly but the engine won't start after a number to times. Basically, u have to pedal the bicycle fast and release the Clutch engage the engine but won't start.
The spark plug is working fine. I got even electricuted when I tried to run the engine while holding the spark plug. The throttle is working fine. However, after each unsuccessful run, unuse gas drip out of the muffler onto the ground. I tried to drop a few drops of gas into the chamber after the spark plug was taken out. It didn't work. I even cut the spark plug wire and reinstall it to the spark plug. It didn't work either. I even open the carb and see if there is any holes in the donut shape plastic, it fine. Can anybody help me. Please I need it to start ASPS. School's parkings are terrible and expensive. Please plz help


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

first off, What? 10w-40 motor oil, or 2 cycle mix? gas out the muffler means its getting too much, and too much after a bit, will gas foul the plug, and you won't get much, ( you cut the plug tip? and put it right to the plug? ) why? it was already on good.... it sounds like you've already voided any warranty, so i'd go with adjusting the carb on it, if it has adjusting needles on the carb, 1.5 turns out from all the way in, not tight just snug. then adjust from there.


----------



## lmt23 (Aug 23, 2005)

*I got it running just an hour ago*

I removed the carb bowl full of gas and dump it back in the tank. I removed the spark plug and let the engine block dry for 20 minutes. Then I added 10 drops of gas into the engine block. Put the spark plug back tight and try to start the engine while pedaling. With some miracles, engine became alive and ran really fast at max speed. I couldn't control the throttle later I found out that because I forgot to close the choke lever. Anyway, I happy now. I'm taking it to school tomorrow. :thumbsup: No need to worry about parking anymore. Thanks for helping.


----------



## lmt23 (Aug 23, 2005)

It doesn't start this morning. Plz help thxn


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

it sounds like its not getting gas first off to the carb, that or the plug is back wet again. also the choke will help it to start, choke it to start, and take the choke off after its going.


----------



## lmt23 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Ok it started, thanx*

Thankx


----------



## Herrmanator8 (Apr 29, 2007)

If problems persist, try taking off the air filter and spraying engine starter, keep choke off while doing this. i just ordered a new 80cc kit from ebay for 150 and i hope not to run into any problems. make sure all bolts on the cylinder head are tight and gaskets are in place properly because engine failure could be from low compression.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------



## mademan (Oct 29, 2015)

*having problems with my motor bicycle weak spark*

I put new cdi on it and put new magneto on it worked for about a day then just quit can any one help with this


----------



## mademan (Oct 29, 2015)

I lost all power to motor so bought new magneto and cdi worked for about a day now has real weak spark what can I do


----------

